# Rescue Needed San Jose CA Flea Market



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just received a call about a number of pigeons at the San Jose Flea Market that need rescuing ASAP. There are approximately 10 pigeons there with terrible string entanglement .. hugely swollen/infected legs, feet, and toes. Many with missing toes and some missing feet.

Probably two or more people are needed to pull this off.

The Flea Market is located at 1590 Berryessa Road in San Jose, and the pigeons were at a location inside the market near a play ground at L and 6th streets.

I hope some of our members will be able to help these birds.

Terry


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

That sounds terrible i hope someone in the area posts soon.wish i was there


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

just thought i would move this up the list


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Are these feral pigeons that are loose at the flea market site or domestic pigeons someone was selling? I can try to help, but I don't have room to quarantine and treat 10 pigeons. I'll see if a local rehabber and/or rescue organization can help. I won't be able to get out there before Friday, though.

-Cathy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Are these feral pigeons that are loose at the flea market site or domestic pigeons someone was selling? I can try to help, but I don't have room to quarantine and treat 10 pigeons. I'll see if a local rehabber and/or rescue organization can help. I won't be able to get out there before Friday, though.
> 
> -Cathy


Cathy,

I was told that the birds are not banded but that they are good sized pigeons (like racing pigeons) and are in good feather and appear to be finding enough to eat and/or are being fed by people. It's just that there are some with very painful and possibly eventually fatal infections from string entanglement. 

I hope you can at least check out the situation and then find some help for rescuing and rehabbing the birds if needed. I know that you aren't able to take that many yourself.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

OK, I'll see what I can do. I assume I will need some help catching them because even if they have string injuries their wings presumably work just fine. I don't mean to sound heartless, but I'm not a rehabber and am not set up to be one, although I help needy birds whenever I can. And my life has been complicated lately for reasons unrelated to birds. I suppose even if I can manage to nab a few of them it's better than doing nothing.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I go to the auction here all the time to rescue birds but that would be a little to far for me. Maybe if it were closer I can come. Sorry.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdmom4ever said:


> OK, I'll see what I can do. I assume I will need some help catching them because even if they have string injuries their wings presumably work just fine. I don't mean to sound heartless, but I'm not a rehabber and am not set up to be one, although I help needy birds whenever I can. And my life has been complicated lately for reasons unrelated to birds. I suppose even if I can manage to nab a few of them it's better than doing nothing.


Yes, they are able to fly, but I was told you could get very close and probably easily catch at least some with a net. Perhaps Feralpigeon, JGregg, and Elizabethy could help in finding people to do the rescues and any rehabbing .. don't know that they can but the thought crossed my mind just now .. also don't recall off the top of my head who else might be even remotely close enough to help. Maybe a couple of the Mickaboo folks ?? Or Daniel S. ??

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Have you posted on 911 yet? Maybe someone that is close will see on there!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Birdmom4ever said:


> OK, I'll see what I can do. I assume I will need some help catching them because even if they have string injuries their wings presumably work just fine. I don't mean to sound heartless, but I'm not a rehabber and am not set up to be one, although I help needy birds whenever I can. And my life has been complicated lately for reasons unrelated to birds. I suppose even if I can manage to nab a few of them it's better than doing nothing.


BirdBarn could talk you though it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Matt D. said:


> Have you posted on 911 yet? Maybe someone that is close will see on there!


Hi Matt,

Yes, we know about these birds on 911 PA .. the person who called me about them is one of the owner/moderators on 911 and was in the San Jose area today but doesn't live close enough to see this through.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Daniel S. isn't really close enough and he works, so he wouldn't be able to help before Saturday, if then. My Mickaboo friend _might _ be able to help me, but like Daniel she works so isn't available on week days. Even if I manage to catch them, I don't know what to do with them long term...I simply cannot keep them here and if they're missing feet they're not releasable. I don't have a net. I will try to get someone to help me go out there Friday. Hopefully they'll eat out of our hands and we can just grab them.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

uh oh i think i might have poked my nose in from england.when i was on earlier there was no replies so i emailed a couple of rescue places i found on the web.now i'm thinking what will they do if they do anything.its just that having a string rescue in a cage in my bedroom at the moment and knowing the state he was in i just couldn't stop thinking about them.sorry if i mucked up.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

solly said:


> uh oh i think i might have poked my nose in from england.when i was on earlier there was no replies so i emailed a couple of rescue places i found on the web.now i'm thinking what will they do if they do anything.its just that having a string rescue in a cage in my bedroom at the moment and knowing the state he was in i just couldn't stop thinking about them.sorry if i mucked up.


Don't worry. It's unlikely they'll do anything...they tend not to be concerned about pigeons.  Which ones did you contact? I don't trust most of them because they tend to just euthanize pigeons; however they won't go out of their way to do it, so I don't think there was any harm done. It's different if you actually _bring_ them an injured pigeon. The Wildlife Center of Silicon Valley takes in healthy pigeons but I'm afraid they would euthanize an injured one, though I don't know for certain.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

I've sent out an e-mail to some Bay Area rescue-types I know (and cc'd Terry). Will you keep you posted.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

solly said:


> uh oh i think i might have poked my nose in from england.when i was on earlier there was no replies so i emailed a couple of rescue places i found on the web.now i'm thinking what will they do if they do anything.its just that having a string rescue in a cage in my bedroom at the moment and knowing the state he was in i just couldn't stop thinking about them.sorry if i mucked up.


Thanks for trying to help, Solly. I wouldn't worry .. as Birdmom posted, there are very, very few rescue groups or wildlife rehabs that will make an effort to actually go get a creature that is in need of help unless it's a "big deal" bird or animal .. sad but true.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Elizabethy said:


> I've sent out an e-mail to some Bay Area rescue-types I know (and cc'd Terry). Will you keep you posted.


Thank you! Hopefully we can get at least a few people together and manage to get some of these birds. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> BirdBarn could talk you though it.


Who, what, where is BirdBarn ?? Am I having yet another senior moment?  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Releasable Or Not ??*

Well, if I got a group of string injury pigeons in that had already lost a foot or multiple toes, I would keep them. HOWEVER, if some of these birds are in the early stages of infection/injury, it's possible they could be untangled, the infection cured, and released if their missing body parts were minimal. I HAVE seen ferals that seemed to be managing just fine with a missing foot or multiple missing or malformed toes, but I would be hesitant to release any such.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Terry, like you I would not be comfortable releasing a pigeon missing a foot, though I've seen feral pigeons with missing feet before and they seemed to be getting by. I guess I'll cross that bridge when and if I come to it. In the meantime, I talked to my hubby and he says the flea market site is locked up when it's not actually going on because some vendors have permanent booths there. I got a phone number and will call tomorrow and find out what the story is. It might be that it's only open on weekends and I wouldn't be able to go until Saturday anyway. 

If anyone else from the area sees this and wants to help, please e-mail me at [email protected] so we can coordinate efforts. 

-Cathy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Who, what, where is BirdBarn ?? Am I having yet another senior moment?
> 
> Terry


No. You are just not yet privy to the wonders of BirdBarn. BirdBarn spent years doing string rescues in the Bay area.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Terry, like you I would not be comfortable releasing a pigeon missing a foot, though I've seen feral pigeons with missing feet before and they seemed to be getting by. I guess I'll cross that bridge when and if I come to it. In the meantime, I talked to my hubby and he says the flea market site is locked up when it's not actually going on because some vendors have permanent booths there. I got a phone number and will call tomorrow and find out what the story is. It might be that it's only open on weekends and I wouldn't be able to go until Saturday anyway.
> 
> If anyone else from the area sees this and wants to help, please e-mail me at [email protected] so we can coordinate efforts.
> 
> -Cathy


Well, Ellen was there this morning and directly observing these pigeons .. don't know what the deal is and am most appreciative of your help.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> No. You are just not yet privy to the wonders of BirdBarn. BirdBarn spent years doing string rescues in the Bay area.


I just got a bit clued in .. thank you ladies ..

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, Ellen was there this morning and directly observing these pigeons .. don't know what the deal is and am most appreciative of your help.
> 
> Terry


That's good to know. And who is Ellen?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Found the flea market's web site (duh!). They are open Wed.-Sun. dawn to dusk. http://www.sjfm.com/geninfo.html So I'm aiming for Friday.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdmom4ever said:


> That's good to know. And who is Ellen?


Ellen Walley (Relofts here on P-T) .. she is the founder of 911 Pigeon Alert. 

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok. So she is here in San Jose?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Never mind, I see she lives in the central valley.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

solly said:


> uh oh i think i might have poked my nose in from england.when i was on earlier there was no replies so i emailed a couple of rescue places i found on the web.now i'm thinking what will they do if they do anything.its just that having a string rescue in a cage in my bedroom at the moment and knowing the state he was in i just couldn't stop thinking about them.sorry if i mucked up.


they emailed back and thought i was talking about birds for sale so thats ok i think


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Just wanted to put in a quick note on the birds in San Jose Flea Market. I went to do a check on the birds after getting reports of the condition of the birds, I did not realize that it was so serious until I got there to see them, I was alone and was not able to get help to contain the birds, San Jose is a 3 hour drive for me so I am not able to stay in the area to see it through so I called Terry to see if she can get some help for these birds. Unfortunately I left my camera at home and my cell phone was just not doing justice on the condition of the birds.

This is what I found.

I walked all around the flea market checking out the birds and found a few singles that appeared to have only one foot, a couple had thread on their feet that I had seen that were flying around. I continued my journey around and found a flock of birds at the location that Terry gave of aproximately 25 or so birds that someone had put out crackers for and they were all eating excitedly and of those at least half of them had missing feet and some had one foot with only 1 or 2 toes left on the good foot and some of those were wrapped in string and looked like they are facing loosing them, there were at least 4 or 5 of those that the abcess seemed to be to the point that there were large (grape size) abcess which almost appeared tumor or cyst like that had grown below the thread/string. Health of the birds were amazing, these birds did not appear sick at all, their feathers are all tight, they are very clean, and all are of good size, they did not appear to be affraid of me as I could get within about 2 to 3 feet of them but the minute I made the move to bend toward them they all flew up, their wings work great, they did come right back down to the food as soon as I stood back up. I think the string is coming from all the covers for the vendors at this flea market, I did not see anyone trying to mistreat the birds what so ever, everyone seemed to be fine with sharing the space with the pigeons. Hope this will help and sorry I couldn't be in the area longer to see it through to help with the birds, if someone can get pictures if they can that would be great as these birds are just amazing in health outside of their string injuries, there is one little chocolate bar with some white flights on the one wing that was absolutely beautiful but he also had only one foot and string on the other, if you see him I would love to get a photo of him. Out of the birds there were no bands on any of these birds, but all of these birds were much larger then most ferals you would see, also this is only my opinion but I do not believe that any of these birds would need long term homes, of course there is always the exception, I am going by the health currently of these birds, their ability to maneuver around with what they have left, but these guys are so healthy it is amazing, I seen one or two that may need some time due to some limping but I think that once treated they would also be able to go back out and be free. 

Hope this helps.

Ellen


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

they're obviously getting enough to eat as the string injury i have was skin and bone when i caught him.it amazes me that they can lose feet,go through all that pain and survive.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

just bumping this up and wondering if any had been helped


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are several people working on this. Hopefully we'll have an update regarding the plan soon.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Update*

My son and I went out there this afternoon. After wandering around for 10 or 15 minutes and not seeing any pigeons, we finally found them, a little flock of perhaps 20 birds perched on the roof of the rest room. A few of them came down when we tossed a small amount of safflower seed on the ground, but none of them would get within a few yards of us. One charcoal-colored pigeon was missing a foot, but the stump appeared to be healed and the injury old. She was plump and in good feather, as were all of them. I saw a few missing toes here and there (old, healed injuries), but they were _all_ in otherwise good physical condition. I did not see any with severely swollen feet or feet that still had string on them, but some of them remained on the roof and wouldn't come down to the seed, so we couldn't get a good look at all their feet. 

A friend pointed out that the best time to catch them would be first thing in the morning when they're hungry; however I'm not free to go out there first thing in the morning and I'm not going by myself. It's not in a good part of town. 

Catching these pigeons would be very challenging, to say the least. I don't really see how you could do it with all the people around. Even today, a weekday afternoon, there were quite a few people around. And the pigeons are extremely wary. I'm pretty sure they are used to people trying to grab them and have gotten good at eluding capture. As to setting up a trap, imagine trying to set a trap in the middle of a carnival or fair, because that's what it's like.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

I was there at about 11 until 1 on Wednesday and they were feasting on crackers like they were in heaven and would allow me to get within a foot or two of them, I was right by the play ground and the concession stand and there wasn't many people around, probably because it was mid week is what I was told. The birds were on the ground feasting and after I got over them they went up on top of the cover for the play area and then came back down after a couple of minutes to further enjoy their crackers. The food that they may be used to is probably human left overs although this feeding seemed to be quite a bit so maybe I am thinking someone has gotten them used to eating the crackers, these were not normal crackers they were larger then a saltine and thiner, seemed like a grain cracker of some sort. I am sorry you missed them, I can't get back down there as I have to head the opposite direction next week.

The exact location Terry posted above, it is a very large flea market, nothing like I had ever been to before, it is so large that they have named each row like a city road, I was hoping that would help to get to their exact location. I was told though that on Fridays and the weekends it would get busier and someone suggested that I should try to come during that time to see how large it is, unfortunately I was only available that day to get there and didn't have time to really do much browsing around. I didn't realize it was a bad part of San Jose, all the people were really nice and very helpful, but I also didn't go wondering around to other locations, I was warned by a gentleman that he didn't suggest I go wondering around there after dark which I had no plans of.

Thanks so much for trying, hopefully others in the area will be able to continue to go there until these birds can be located and possibly something done to help them.

Ellen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Cathy for going to see. Obviously, this is/would be a difficult rescue especially if we can't really find the flock in need of help. Let's hear from some others and see how and if we should proceed. Again, Cathy and son, I'm very grateful for you going there to check it out. 

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Ellen made a good point that the birds are no doubt used to human food, not seed. So I guess safflower wasn't the best thing to take, though a few of them ate it. But I still think rescuing them would be very difficult. 

For now I'm not going anywhere. My car started smoking while we were out there. It seems the guys at the quickie oil change place I'd gone to broke something because my car is now leaking oil at a rapid rate! It was not a good afternoon.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your car, the place that did your oil change has a responsibility to correct their mistake even if it means a new motor in your care, I would get someone else to look at it and see. 

As Terry said thanks for going out, that was so nice of you. I guess I got lucky when I went to find them at the right time eating and allowing me to get very close to them. It is over a 3 hour drive for me to go back but if I get the chance to be down in that area again I will see what I can do to take help but that will be a while. 

Thanks again for trying, maybe there will be someone else in the area that has better luck as well.

Ellen


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Ellen, the next time you have a reason to come to San Jose, let me know and perhaps we can go together and try again. I'm sure the pigeons hang around there all the time because there's so much food there. They sure looked well fed.

The car should be okay--I'm taking it to the dealer ASAP on Monday. The oil change place looked at it after I complained and said it blew a gasket and it's not their fault, but I don't believe them. Will see what the dealer says.


----------

